# VAD Mobile/Palm III Diagnostics Bundle Special



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

VAD is pleased to announce another timely purchase of the economical Palm III PDA for use with the enthusiast VAD Mobile VW/Audi/Seat/Skoda diagnostic software package.








Not much bigger that the average cell phone, VAD Mobile is the most convenient and portable VAG specific diagnostics tool on the market today. 
Whether you simply need to reset a service indicator after an oil change, or interrogate a check engine light during a road trip, this PDA based diagnostics tool is only a glove box away, and will offer a new level of confidence in your daily driver.
Features:
-Clear Diagnostic Trouble Codes and “check engine” lights
-Data log in real time or freeze frame mode
-Perform vehicle Output Tests
-Monitor multiple measuring blocks at the same time
-Perform OEM level functions such as Adaptation and Readiness
-Initiate vehicle Auto Scans to add vehicles not included in the software list
-View Measuring Block data in graphical format
-Change Basic Settings on individual ECU’s
-Perform Re-Coding of individual ECU’s
-Save data for future reference in Memo Pad format
This VAD Bundle includes:
Palm III PDA w/plastic screen cover
OBD-II diagnostic cable
Serial Hot-Sync cable
Electronic vehicle database
Electronic PDF manual
User license and registration








Order the VAD Mobile/Palm III Bundle for only $299.00, while quantities last.
BONUS:
In addition, for a limited time, VAD will offer a free 2X2 adapter for pre-1996 OBD-I diagnostics absolutely free, which the purchase of the Palm III bundle. ($40.00 value)








VAD Mobile: Developed by enthusiasts for enthusiasts








Please visit our website (www.vadmobile.com) for more information. Online ordering is now available via PayPal. For other methods of payment, feel free to give us a call at 604-598-8520 or send us an email for personal service.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: VAD Mobile/Palm III Diagnostics Bundle Special ([email protected])*

Thought I'd share a review:

I have used the VAD Diagnostic unit several times since I obtained it at Waterfest 13. I found the unit to be very easy to use and highly flexible. It's really nice to be able to run the unit while driving and map out just what is going on with you car. I have also done scans for a couple of friends which helped them either fix their car or tell the mechanic just what needs to be done without significant $$ being exchanged.

My over impression of this device is very favourable and would recommend its purchase to any VW/Audi enthusiast.

Grandpa Vortex


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: VAD Mobile/Palm III Diagnostics Bundle Special ([email protected])*

Thank you for the terrific response thusfar.








There are still a few Palm III units left. Available while quantities last!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: VAD Mobile/Palm III Diagnostics Bundle Special ([email protected])*

VW/Audi Specific Functions that can be performed with VAD:
•	ABS Brake Pump Bleeding
•	ABS Traction Control Basic Settings
•	Changing Service interval Reminder
•	Service Interval Reset
•	Throttle Body Alignment
•	Setting Readiness Code
•	Airbag Controller Coding
•	Climatronic Adaptation 
•	ESP Steering Angle Sensor Calibration
•	ESP Controller Coding
•	Suspension Level Control Calibration
•	Diesel Particle Filter Emergency Regeneration
•	Exhaust Gas Recirculation (EGR) Valve Adaptation
•	Xenon Headlamp Aiming
•	Throttle Kickdown 
•	Recode Tiptronic/DSG Transmission 
•	Radio Recoding
•	HVAC Sensitivity Adjustment
•	Activating Cruise Control on a new ECU
•	Idle Speed Adaptation
•	Remote Key Matching/Adaptation
•	Recoding Replacement or Repaired Control Modules
•	Recoding Replacement or Repaired Instrument Clusters
•	Recalibrate Console Compass
•	Change Languages Displayed on Instrument Cluster
•	Change Selective Unlocking 
•	Operating Windows and Sunroof with Remote
•	Changing the honk/flash behavior for Alarm
•	Switching off Daytime Running Lights 
•	Removing Seat Belt Chime


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: VAD Mobile/Palm III Diagnostics Bundle Special ([email protected])*

PDA Compatibility
Most PalmOS PDAs work with VAD Mobile; however there are a few exceptions. VAD Mobile requires PalmOS 3.0 or newer. That means old PDAs, such as the original Palm Pilot, will not work. There are also a couple exceptions with the very newest PDAs. Due to modifications made by Sony to PalmOS 5.x, VAD Mobile will not run properly on Sony Clies running PalmOS 5.x. VAD Mobile does run on Sony Clies using PalmOS 4.x. Lastly, VAD Mobile requires a serial interface on the PDA. Some PDAs, such as the Zire and Zire 21 only provide USB interfaces. Because of this hardware limitation, VAD Mobile will not run on those PDAs. 
What follows is a list of PDAs and their ability to run VAD Mobile. 
PDA Description PalmOS Version Supported Status 

Palm Pilot 1000 1.0	No	PalmOS < 3.0
Palm Pilot 5000 1.0	No	PalmOS < 3.0
Palm Pilot 1MB upgrade	1.0	No	PalmOS < 3.0
Palm Pilot Personal 2.0	No	PalmOS < 3.0
Palm Pilot Pro 2.0	No	PalmOS < 3.0
Palm Pilot Pro upgrade	2.0	No	PalmOS < 3.0
Palm Pilot 1000 2MB upgrade	3.0	Yes	
Palm Pilot 5000 2MB upgrade	3.0	Yes	
Palm Pilot Personal 2MB	3.0	Yes	
Palm III 3.0	Yes	
Palm IIIc 3.5	Yes	
Palm IIIe 3.1 / 3.3	Yes	
Palm IIIse 3.1 / 3.3	Yes	
Palm IIIx 3.1	Yes	
Palm IIIxe 3.5	Yes	
Palm V 3.1	Yes	
Palm Vx 3.3 / 3.5	Yes	
Palm VII 3.2 / 3.2.5	Yes	
Palm VIIx 3.5	Yes	
Palm m100	3.5.1	Yes	
Palm m105	3.5.1	Yes	
Palm m125	3.5	Yes	
Palm m130	3.5	Yes	
Palm m500	4.0	Yes	
Palm m505	4.1	Yes	
Palm m515	4.1	Yes	
Palm i705 4.1	Yes	
Palm Zire 4.1	No	No serial
Palm Zire 21	5.x	No	No serial
Palm Zire 31	5.x	No	No serial
Palm Zire 71	5.x	Yes	
Palm Zire 72	5.x	No	No serial
Palm Tungsten C	5.x	Yes	
Palm Tungsten E	5.x	No	No serial
Palm Tungsten E2	5.x	Yes	
Palm Tungsten T	5.x	Yes	
Palm Tungsten T2	5.x	Yes	
Palm Tungsten T3	5.x	Yes	
Palm Tungsten T5	5.x	Yes	
Palm Tungsten W	4.1.1	Yes	
Palm TX 5.x	Yes	
Palm Life Drive	5.x	Yes	
Handspring Visor	3.1	Yes	
Handspring Visor Deluxe	3.1	Yes	
Handspring Visor Pro 3.5.2	Yes	
Handspring Visor Platinum	3.5.2	Yes	
Handspring Neo 3.5.2	Yes	
Handspring Visor Prism	3.5.2	Yes	
Handspring Visor Edge 3.5.2	Yes	
Handspring Treo 180	3.5.2	Yes	
Handspring Treo 270	3.5.2	Yes	
Handspring Treo 300	3.5.2	Yes	
Handspring Treo 90	4.1	Yes	
Handspring Treo 600	5.2.1	Yes	
Handspring Treo 650	5.x	Yes	
Sony PEG-N760C	4.1	Yes	
Sony PEG-N710C	3.5.2	Yes	
Sony PEG-N610C	4.01	Yes	
Sony PEG-S360	4.0	Yes	
Sony PEG-S320	4.0	Yes	
Sony PEG-S300	3.5	Yes	
Sony PEG-S500c	3.5	Yes	
Sony PEG-NR70	4.1	Yes	
Sony PEG-NR70V	4.1	Yes	
Sony PEG-T665C	4.1	Yes	
Sony PEG-T615C	4.1	Yes	
Sony PEG-T415C	4.1	Yes	
Sony PEG-SL10	4.1	Yes	
Sony PEG-SJ20	4.1	Yes	
Sony PEG-SJ22	4.1	Yes	
Sony PEG-SJ30	4.1	Yes	
Sony PEG-SJ33	4.1	Yes	
Sony Clie PEG-NX60	5.x	No	Sony OS mods.
Sony Clie PEG-NX70V	5.x	No	Sony OS mods.
Sony Clie PEG-NX73	5.x	No	Sony OS mods.
Sony Clie PEG-NX80V	5.x	No	Sony OS mods.
Sony Clie PEG-NZ90	5.x	No	Sony OS mods.
Sony Clie PEG-TG50	5.x	No	Sony OS mods.
Sony Clie PEG-TJ25	5.x	No	Sony OS mods.
Sony Clie PEG-TJ27	5.2	No	Sony OS mods.
Sony Clie PEG-TJ35	5.x	No	Sony OS mods.
Sony Clie PEG-TJ37	5.2	No	Sony OS mods.
Sony Clie PEG-TH55	5.2.1	No	Sony OS mods.
Sony Clie PEG-UX40	5.2	No	Sony OS mods.
Sony Clie PEG-UX50	5.2	No	Sony OS mods.
IBM WorkPad original	3.0	Yes	
IBM WorkPad	3.1	Yes	
IBM WorkPad c3	3.1	Yes	
IBM WorkPad c500	4.0	Yes	
IBM WorkPad c505	4.0	Yes	
Qualcomm pdQ 800	3.02	Yes	
Qualcomm pdQ 1900	3.02	Yes	
Kyocera QCP 6035	3.5	Yes	
Kyocera 7135	4.1	Yes	
TRG TRGpro	3.3 / 3.5.1	Yes	
HandEra 330	3.5.3	Yes	
Symbol SPT1500	3.0.2r3	Yes	
Symbol SPT1700	3.2	Yes	
Symbol SPT1740	3.2	Yes	
Garmin iQue 3600	5.x	No	OS mods.
Claudia Schiffer	3.3 / 3.5	Yes	
Epocrate Healthcare	3.3 / 3.5	Yes	
HealtheTech	3.5.1	Yes	
PageMart Synapse PagerCard	3.0	Yes	
Supra eKey 3.0 Yes


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: VAD Mobile/Palm III Diagnostics Bundle Special ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *BLSport* »_I picked up this bundle last week and had a chance to try it out tonight, did some live data viewing and logging while driving; it establishes a connection quickly, it's easy to navigate (particularly nice if you're using it while driving), and the display is easy to view too. 
I was able to hold the PDA and the steering wheel with my left hand, and shift gears and hold the stylus with my right hand; it was comfortable to do this (on a long, straight, just about traffic-free highway). If viewing data on the fly, it's easy to glance down at the PDA as if it were just another gauge mounted in the car. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for a nice product!

With all the track events and road trips planned this time of the year, it sure is convenient having a scan tool you can store in the glove box for when you need it. Having one that is also portable enough to road test on a track or a long stretch of highway is a real bonus.


----------

